# First place in Novice obedience



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to tell you that today Diabla got the 1° Place in the Novice category (the only one she is allowed by her age, and only because the trial helper worked her yesterday and he said to the judge that she was ready). 

Maybe it doesn't sound as too much as we were only 3 participants, but the next one was 20 points below. Not only she even got applauses on the recall, but the test includes a small courage test and the judge and the helper loved her bravery and full bit. People commented that she was better than most of the show dogs that got their KKl today and they wanted me to compete later in the CAB category (sort of a BH without the traffic part). Which of course I would have never done, even if I could.

I'm so proud of my midget!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding and a huge brag for you and your sweet little midget! Seems she was no midget at work!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!! That is awesome..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!! Big congrats to you and Diabla! That's probably why you haven't been on the board lately, you were busy training for your trial. 

Well done Catalina and Diabla!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Well done! Sounds like all your hard work is paying off.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's awesome.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you all!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats! Keep up the good work with her!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------

